# Photo Shop/Adobe



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone here get or access the subscription based versions? What do you get, the $10/month basic PS sub? Full catalog? How easy is it to learn to use? I dont' wknow what I want to do but it will be mostly fun stuff.


----------



## Choop (Apr 17, 2020)

I use CC Photoshop for work, and haven't messed with any of the other CC versions of adobe stuff much since college haha. Photoshop is very versatile though--and it can seem overwhelming at first but there are tons and tons of tutorials out there to help with whatever you are looking to do. Also there are lots of cool tools that you can download (like brushes and shape templates) that can be used for effects and such. What are you interested in making, digital painting stuff?


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2020)

As much as I hear how easy LightRoom is, in comparison to Photoshop, LightRoom absoutley terrifies me. As such, I just stick with Photoshop. The way I see it is that there is EVERYTHING that LightRoom can do is found in Photoshop, but the same is not true the other way around. 

There may be a learning curve, yet the beauty of photoshop is that there are millions of tutorials online. All you have to do is search whatever you want the result to be, such as 'compose image' or 'skin touchup' or 'photo panorama' etc, and someone on youtube will go WAY out of their way to teach you a dozen different ways to achieve that look.


----------



## lewis (Apr 25, 2020)

im sorry but ive been using CS2 for absolute years. I have no reason whatsoever to upgrade and for me, this new subscription based approach doesnt appeal to me in the slightest.

If you have a windows PC, you can buy copies of CS2 off ebay for like £2


----------



## Winspear (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah not really worth it if you're not a professional (even then, by no means necessary). $10 gets you the photography sub with photoshop and lightroom I think?
There are plenty of competitive free or very cheap alternatives.
I don't know what they are because I too have an old CS6 complete collection from when I was a student, but they exist and are fully capable. There's really zero need to stay up to date with this kind of stuff. In less than a couple of years you'd have paid the old disc retail price and still own nothing.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 28, 2020)

Winspear said:


> Yeah not really worth it if you're not a professional (even then, by no means necessary). $10 gets you the photography sub with photoshop and lightroom I think?
> There are plenty of competitive free or very cheap alternatives.
> I don't know what they are because I too have an old CS6 complete collection from when I was a student, but they exist and are fully capable. There's really zero need to stay up to date with this kind of stuff. In less than a couple of years you'd have paid the old disc retail price and still own nothing.



Good idea, for some reason I was dumb to decent alternatives that weren't crapware and thought GIMP was Linux only. I'll give GIMP a whirl and see what kind of fun I can have.


----------



## Choop (Apr 29, 2020)

I just got the programs in the Affinity suite, which are essentially Adobe knockoff programs for way less money and they work pretty well. I only say pretty well because I've not gone too far into using them aside from the "Photo" program for editing pictures, but I think it'd be worth looking into. You can save the affinity files as PSD format so they are compatible with Photoshop should that ever be required.


----------

